# PFFHC



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

for everyone who pmed me for the Pensacola Fishing Forum Hunting Club... just wanted to touch base with you... the ball is rolling well... just waiting for my package in the mail... then I will start the bid... I think we still need some more members though... every one interested, please pm or email me. name, address and contact number... I am very excited about this. I feel a club next year..... and the good thing about it... is FORUM MEMBERS... not a bunch of yahaoos. any hoo........ good times ahead..... Seq:usaflag


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Im definately interested.


----------



## dumpduc (Mar 7, 2008)

Please include me as potential member. Very interested in participating. Been hunting this area for a long time. Live close by. Willing to participate, help, assist with establishing and maintaining well managed, ethical club.

Appreciate your effort to keep us all informed.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dumpduc (3/6/2008)*Please include me as potential member. Very interested in participating. Been hunting this area for a long time. Live close by. Willing to participate, help, assist with establishing and maintaining well managed, ethical club.
> 
> Appreciate your effort to keep us all informed.


You don't happen to work at the dump do you?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

No Yahoos? Seems that's what we have the most of on here. Depends on you're definition of yahoo I guess.


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing personal here Collard, but isnt that the potcalling the kettle black.... You of all people mentioning yahoos, If you dont want to be part of this and making a good club, please do not respond to this thread again. for you will be one of the yahoos of which i am speaking...:usaflag


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

How's this for responding. I can't wait too see how screwed up the hunting gets up there. The new owners took the best thing going around here and just screwed it up. There'll be a corn feeder on every tree and ten piles between them.

If you enjoy shooting,this will be the place for you.After the 1st or 2nd year that place will be ruined, just a place to shoot deer. If you want a place to _hunt_ you better head East to Eglin or further or North to Alabama where there is still some open public land.

If I sound bitter well it's because I am. My family has hunted that place for 5 generations and I hate to see it go. Oh I'll try it out for a year or two if I get into the club that includes the area I hunted,but after that I'm done with it.

We paid 225.00 to hunt 22K acres, and now we're supposed to be happy with paying 1000-1200 or more to hunt 3-4K acres. get real. I also can't wait to see the Einsteins that get the leases. I'm sure they'll be the cream of the crop from the school of the Buckmaster that have been hunting all of about 5 years and know it all.

AndBTW I'll reply to any post I damn well please. Pucker up:moon


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

No need to cuss me on an open forum, I simply said if you arent part of the solution, you are part of the problem,,, Of course im sure no one knows as much about deer management as you,,, and certainly not me. Im going to do the best i can with what i have, and Im sure there are going to be some bumps in the road, just because the size of the place.. but you know what. it is what it is... I hope you get on a club also, and I also hope it turns out to be one of the best clubs there,, Cya in the woods....:usaflag


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry for the response, I took yours wrong. It just gets me going when I think about the whole thing. I'm sure everyone will do their best or they wouldn't be trying to do it. I just hate to see it go. Nothing personal meant towards you in my comments. Please accept my apologies. I was overheated and have cooled down now. Good luck with your club. i hope you get some decent members that won't cause too many headaches. Been there seen that.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I certainly understand, this is why I am doing this in the first place, I have lost many places to hunt. now I want to do something good. or at least attempt to.. If I fail,,, then at least I know i did my best... cya in the woods...

:usaflag


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

kenny i am very interested in this project. please pmthe details. have been looking at joining several clubs but a pff club sounds great. thanks,bob


----------



## bigblue98 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm interested to. Let so know when you have more info.


----------



## BILLY3 (Dec 12, 2007)

Kenny- have you heard how much the dues to hunt the old Bluewatercreek area is projected to be. Lost my last computer a few weeks agoduring the bad lightening storm and just got a new one. I'm still interested in becoming a member. Just email me at [email protected] with any new info.....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont have any information yet,, I am currently waiting for my bid package to arrive in the mail.... when I have it, then I can determine the rest of the info... thanks for everyones interest,,,:usaflag


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Sign me up that place has some fine deer on it and with a management program could produce great bucks yearly. :usaflag*


----------



## fool4fishing (Oct 29, 2007)

Kenny,

Count me in as well. Just let me know the details when you get them.

Thanks.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If You still have room,, count me in


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

are any of these clubs potentially bow hunting only??????????


----------



## rj2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have also hunted there for a long time and live close by. throw my name in the hat.


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

still interested in a hunting club, waiting for any imformatiom available bosn


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

I POSTED EARLIER IM IN 100% STILL WAITING FOR INFO:banghead


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Helmsy (3/21/2008)*I POSTED EARLIER IM IN 100% STILL WAITING FOR INFO:banghead


So am I....:usaflag


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I hunted there several years but last year I decided to getin a club in Baldwin Cty. 

If i like the way everything is laid out {cost,members p/acre and QDMS}I will be very interested in the PFFHC or any of the other clubs that will be starting up and will not mind putting some time in to helpmake it a successful, enjoyable, family oriented club.

PM me when youget more info. Thanks.

Barry Guntner


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I hear through my grapevine the bid packages will be in the mail by the end of the week....

:usaflag


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't been here in a while..i am interested as well..Are there any details about it..What county is this place in?? 

Chuckseven


----------



## PlaneguyTed (Mar 12, 2008)

Mr. Mann: I am very interested in a club membership andI will watch the forum for your updates. Hope to see more info. soon. Thanks


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *chuckseven (4/2/2008)*I haven't been here in a while..i am interested as well..Are there any details about it..What county is this place in??
> 
> Chuckseven


Escambia county.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Thankyou sir,


----------



## BILLY3 (Dec 12, 2007)

:usaflag I thought they were going to move faster on this but anyways...My name is Billy Howard and I am interested in hunting these woods again next year. I had heard the lease would be from year to year with no guarentees on the following year. Any info would be helpful. My number is 850-490-9659:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have emailed the proper people,,, should be pretty quick,,,,, Ill let everyone know... thanks for your patience:usaflag


----------

